# اهم مصطلحات الهندسة المدنية



## م.حســـن فـــردان (20 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

اخواني الاعزاء
هذة مشاركة باهم المصطلحات المستخدمة في الهندسة المدنية
موجدودة بملف للتحميل ادناه
والهدف هو محاولة للتوحيد المصطلحات المستخدمة في جميع الدول العربية
وفي حال وجود اي مصطلحات اضافية او اي تصحيح يرجي التنبيه له 

وتقبلوا تحياتي،،،


----------



## أبو فرحان (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي الحبيب
ومرحبا بك معنا


----------



## aalmasri (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مجهود طيب اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروعلى3 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز
مجهود مبارك




تحيه طيبه مني لك


----------



## AMSE (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى المهندس على المجهود الطيب.


----------



## nike_s34 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zzz (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khadim tijany (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً ، وشكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## تميم مازن (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## sank_2 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*أهلا بك..*

مشكووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sail (18 ديسمبر 2006)

[شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
و تستاهل صفقة و زغرودة




[/SIZE][/QUOTE]


----------



## رسيل (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا الك اخي الكريم بس ممكن لو سالتك عن معاني كلمات معينة


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للجميع 
وتحت امرك رسيل.......


----------



## omar1moheb (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سبوحة (9 أبريل 2007)

مشكور أخوي على المجهود:84:


----------



## aloosh (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخ بس اذا كان عندك المزيد من المسطلحات


----------



## الرماح العوالي (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مشاري (10 أبريل 2007)

يوجد مصطلحات ناقصه وايضا لو اننا نوحد في قاموس المصطلحات السوريه مع المصريه وذلك لنستفيد منها عندما توجهنا بعض المصطلحات في الكتب الهندسية
مثلا سملات= ميدات
بيتون=خرسانه
الخ الخ الخ

ومعظم الكتب العربيه هيه سورية التاليف حيث يصعب علينا فهم مفرداتها


----------



## رسيل (11 أبريل 2007)

ممكن اسأل عن معنى كلمات يمكن هي باللغة الهندسية العامية مثل الشناجات والهوردي


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (11 أبريل 2007)

اخي رسيل الشناجات = الميدات

الهوردي نوع من انواع الاسقف( البلاطات) وهو سقف سماكته حوالي 25 سم الى 36 سم وقد تزيد، ويتكون من (جسور صغيرة) حاملة للسقف.
وبالنسبة للفرق بينه وبين السقف العادي فالسقف الهوردي لا تكون فيه عادة جسور ساقطة مما يعطي للمالك مستقبلا حرية اكبر اذا اراد تغير التصميم المعمارية.
وانشائيا: لا يوجد هناك فرق قوة تحمل بين السقف العادي والهوردي فكلاهما يحمل نفس الاوزان وبكفاءة واحدة.
ومن حيث العزل الحراري فالسقف الهوردي اكثر سماكة واحتواؤه على بلوك مفرغ يعطي عزلا حراريا هو افضل بينما السقف العادي سماكته اقل وعبارة عن كتلة خرسانية واحدة مما يعني عزلا حراريا اقل وفي حالة رغبة المالك استعمال التكييف المركزي للمبنى فالافضل ان يكون تصميم السقوف «هوردي» حيث ان السقوف العادية تحد كثيرا من تنفيذ ذلك.
ويمتص السقف الهوردي الضوضاء الناتجة من مستعمل الشقة او الوحدة السكنية العلوية والتي قد تزعج الساكن في الطابق الاسفل بطريقة افضل من السقف العادي.

انا اوافق على كلامك اخوي مشاري انه ناقص واتمنى من الجميع المساهمه في اثرائة
واعدك ان يتم تطويره قريباً،

شكرا للجميع،،،


----------



## silverfox (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكور كل من ساهم في الرد ولي اقتراح أن يتم تطوير هذا الملف ليحوي المصطلحات العامية التي نرددها دائماً في عملنا مثل كلمة أشاير وكلمة شدات وغيرها لتكون مفهومة لجميع المهندسين من كل البلدان العربية، ويمكن أن نضع فيها حتى أسماء الآليات الهندسية مثل الباكر (excavator)، الطرنبول.. وغيره من المصطلحات


----------



## s4m (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على المصطلحات


----------



## silverfox (12 أبريل 2007)

سأبدا بإضافة بعض المصطلحات المستخدمة في سوريا للآليات الهندسية:
الحفارة (باكر)= Excavator
السكريبر أو طرنبول = Wheel Tractor – Scraper
بلدوزر = Bulldozer
التركس= Loader
الكريدر = Motor grader
المدحلة = Compactor
بلدوزر الريبر = البلدوزر الحاوي على شفرة للحفر في الخلف
الشينيورات = Crawler drilling machines
آليات نقل المواد (دنبر) = Dump Truck


----------



## عطور ليبيا (12 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا القاموس فعلا كنت ببحث عنه ......جزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## اكرم تويج (19 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وسوف ندعم فكرتك


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (19 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (20 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا الاهتمام


----------



## eng_houssam (20 أبريل 2007)

شكراً على هذه المحاولة


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (21 أبريل 2007)

مشاري قال:


> يوجد مصطلحات ناقصه وايضا لو اننا نوحد في قاموس المصطلحات السوريه مع المصريه وذلك لنستفيد منها عندما توجهنا بعض المصطلحات في الكتب الهندسية
> مثلا سملات= ميدات
> بيتون=خرسانه
> الخ الخ الخ
> ...


بس اذا امكن معنى السملات بالانكليزي وكذلك معنى كلمة اشاير وشكوووووووورين


----------



## Alshahin (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.2006 (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى على المجهود الطيب


----------



## dark_cloud (25 مارس 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mahmoudh5 (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو حسنين (26 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ياسر نايف (26 مارس 2008)

*موضوع رائع*

لاكن لايمكن التحميل


----------



## المهندس فراس (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا ولكن لم اجد شيئا


----------



## منةالله (27 مارس 2008)

:13:شكرالك جزاك الله خيرا


----------

